# Educational Certificates to WES



## rajrao (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,
I have done my MBA and applying for Canada Immi. Please advice what docs need to be sent to WES for evaluation...b'coz I have consolidated mark-sheet for B. Sc but is it mandatory, that we will also have to send the year wise Mark sheet. 

For MBA, I have consolidated as well as semester-wise mark sheets. 

Please advice and list in details what all needs to be submitted to WES.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You really must learn how to Google. 

World Education Services: Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) Credential Assessments


----------

